# Eat your protein



## PFM (Jan 11, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XUCTfSKtRms


----------



## Seeker (Jan 11, 2014)

I ain't watching this shit either!


----------



## Jada (Jan 11, 2014)

That's fkin horrible


----------



## Stevethedream (Jan 11, 2014)

WTF????? Why did I even open this up?!!!!!! Lol....All im eating is 30 bananas a day for now on!


----------



## Assassin32 (Jan 11, 2014)

Holy Shit! That is going to haunt my dreams tonight.


----------



## SFGiants (Jan 11, 2014)

It's just a Vegan way to scare people from meat.

You get worms by eating worms so check you food and make sure it's cooked!


----------



## Pinkbear (Jan 11, 2014)

That's why I cook all my steaks to a perfect rare. 

Arnt insects some of the highest quality protien ever?


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Jan 11, 2014)

lol man that was gross. Its hard to get worms even if there in there chances they live through the cook are rare chances of them surviving the digestion process is rarer but the shit happens so if your feeling bloated and hungry you might be eating for two lol


----------



## NbleSavage (Jan 11, 2014)

Why do you all hate worms? I mean, not on a cut sure, but seems like they'd be good bulking food...


----------



## gymrat (Jan 12, 2014)

Sick     !


----------



## Pinkbear (Jan 12, 2014)

NbleSavage said:


> Why do you all hate worms? I mean, not on a cut sure, but seems like they'd be good bulking food...



OMG gummy worms are sooo good. I eat 10 pounds of worms during a movie mmmmmmm


----------



## Big Worm (Jan 13, 2014)

Nothing some vodka wont take care of.


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (Jan 13, 2014)

Mind blown...I want spaghetti. ..


----------

